# does the look or style matter?



## Highlander1911 (Jan 30, 2010)

How important is the look of a firearm to you? I know what I like so far but I tend to go after what looks nice or unique. I also like old. Not too old, but maybe "classic" is a better term. I favor wartime .45s, love my lil Beretta 950, coming soon a P2000. Maybe by mid summer a Beretta 92. All of these choices are based on the aesthetic values of each more than being superior firearms. Before the P2000 choice we were thinking Glock19. I'm sure they're great handguns but they sure are ugly. Eventually I'll get one because it's so ugly. I know that makes no real sense, but hey...

So lets have it. On a scale of 1 thru 5, 1 being the highest value, where are looks in your initial considerations? To me a solid 2.


----------



## fishnpbr (Mar 23, 2008)

I won't buy a handgun that does not appeal to me in it's appearance. A weapon should feel good in hand as far as fit, but it has to look good to me as well. I currently own a Hk p2000, a Walther PPS, and a RugerLCP. I want to get a .22LR and am looking at the Sig Mosquito and Walther P22. I have heard a lot of negative things about both these guns but still will probably get a P22 cause I like the way it looks. The Ruger and Browing .22LR's are said to be much better from a function and reliability standpoint but me me they are ugly for my tastes. To me appearance is important. I know Glocks are fantastic weapons but I will never own one as I don't care for their appearance and they have never felt good in my hand.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I like goood looking guns. a3 sometimes a 2

RCG


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

2 for me
i sold my ruger LCP because of the sig P238
love the 1911 style that much
but if one thinks glocks are ugly - that is where i part views - reliability and how it feels in the hand are also important
would love to own a springfield EMP in 9mm - i love the 1911 style


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

2 for me.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

It matters some, but it's not a deal-breaker, if the gun shoots well, and serves the purpose I want it to serve.

My 10mm Glock is one of my favorites, and it neither looks good nor feels all that good in my hand...it just shoots.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

It can LOOK "right" and be wrong....but it cant ever LOOK "wrong" and be "right".


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Very much. Glocks are about one of the plainest looking guns around and now I find it a nice looking gun. Once you find out how good a gun they are your opinion of the looks change.
Funny how that works.


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

the look is a 2 for me. my first thing i look for in a gun is how it feels in my hand.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't buy a handguns that do not appeal to me.

Looks are 2 for me. Dependability is #1.

And the nice thing is today there are so many nice looking guns that are dependable - you don't have to won a ugly gun to get dependability.

You used to - but not any more.

:smt1099


----------



## wkister029 (Jun 24, 2009)

I like a good balance of form and function, but if I had to lean more towards one side I would say I prefer function which is a beauty unto itself, no good in a gun looking good if it cannot hit what its aiming at and will not eat the ammo its fed, LOL.


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

dondavis3 said:


> I don't buy a handguns that do not appeal to me.
> 
> Looks are 2 for me. Dependability is #1.
> 
> ...


I agree. Why settle for anything less if you can have both? :mrgreen:

But for me, dependability and accuracy does come first before the looks.

Lets face it...it is like choosing a partner... :smt033:smt023


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

Highlander1911 said:


> How important is the look of a firearm to you? I know what I like so far but I tend to go after what looks nice or unique. I also like old. Not too old, but maybe "classic" is a better term. I favor wartime .45s, love my lil Beretta 950, coming soon a P2000. Maybe by mid summer a Beretta 92. All of these choices are based on the aesthetic values of each more than being superior firearms. Before the P2000 choice we were thinking Glock19. I'm sure they're great handguns but they sure are ugly. Eventually I'll get one because it's so ugly. I know that makes no real sense, but hey...
> 
> So lets have it. On a scale of 1 thru 5, 1 being the highest value, where are looks in your initial considerations? To me a solid 2.


*On a scale of 1 to 5 the appearance of a gun rates a 5 for me. It makes that so important "first impression". I own a Walther PPK/S & a 1911 Kimber Pro Crimson Carry and these guns made that first impression on me. I also have a Glock 19 and that really sounds like I've lost my mind but I haven't, I look at it like this, it's an utilitarian gun, just like the Volkswagen from Germany, no frills, all business.*


----------



## arsguerra (Apr 17, 2010)

For me, it was definitely a factor. After nailing down that a .22 was going to be the starting point, I started looking. And while the Buckmark, Mk III, Neos, and other like designs were reviewed as far more reliable, I just had to go towards a 'carry' design. So started the wait for my Mosquito.


Regards,

Alex


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

I bought a 586 about six years ago mostly because it was the only blued revolver in the case at the store.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

:smt007I'm a real sucker for a pretty face, and she has to feel good in my clutches.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

VietVet68 said:


> *On a scale of 1 to 5 the appearance of a gun rates a 5 for me. It makes that so important "first impression". I own a Walther PPK/S & a 1911 Kimber Pro Crimson Carry and these guns made that first impression on me. I also have a Glock 19 and that really sounds like I've lost my mind but I haven't, I look at it like this, it's an utilitarian gun, just like the Volkswagen from Germany, no frills, all business.*


About the Glock. Right on the money. It is a utilitarian pistol. Nothing fancy about it. But they are danged dependable and accurate to boot.
Been renting one at the range. Sweeeeeeet:smt033


----------



## Highlander1911 (Jan 30, 2010)

I like all the responses. I felt it was an interesting idea to talk about because of my next purchase. My original intent was a Glock19 for my Mrs. for the same reason some have said, utility. I know they're great firearms and spot on in the ways of performance and accuracy. But then we handled that P2000...nice. Worth the extra $$$? If she's really that warmed up to it then yes indeed. It should be something that fits her well, loads and cleans easy, something that will become a defensive extention of her. Me? Well yeah man, I like it too! But my problem is I like too many of em. This could be bad (good!). I'm even starting to like old cowboy revolvers as well and picked up a .44 cap and ball. It's just a kool lookin fun gun. I know for a couple hundys I can convert it too so I figure that's a bonus. Once I remember to fix my camera I'll post some pics of what I started palying with and what I pick up in the future. In the end form always follows function, I know that. But some firearms are just plain pretty, aren't they?


----------



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

i too am a sucker for looks. it started out with the m&p. im not so much for prettiness as i am for rugged and tough looking. i love the looks of my my m&p. and i've been familiar with H&K's for a long time but dont own any yet. but the same thing there. they are just big, burly, tough looking guns. and if you want pretty, step up to the p30 and hk45. but i dont understand why people like the p7 series guns. waaayyyy to ugly for me. so on that 1-5 scale, i'd say 1.5 for me


----------



## mrbill345 (Apr 12, 2010)

3 to 4 for me. First and foremost is fit, how well it fits my hands.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Ergonomics, reliability and overall design matter far more than looks to me when it comes to guns. That said, I wouldn't want some goofy/strange color on the slide or frame of any pistol that I owned. I certainly do appreciate a good-looking gun but overall, I'd say that looks are down around a 1 or 1.5 when it comes time to making a decision on a purchase.

But what do I know, I happen to think that Glocks look really great.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Looks get the first date but substance is the stuff of a happy marriage. In terms of importance substance is paramount but without the looks one never gets to the substance in most cases so I rate it a 1. What do I do? I'd like to think I consider both the looks and substance at the same time and without bias but am not so naive as to think I am imune to clever marketing and the appeal of a thing.


----------



## JBPDXOR (Dec 5, 2009)

. My first handgun was over 40 years go and I bought a 22/22mag western style single action.
Now 40 yrs later I thought I would go to Alaska and flyfish, well I Needed a large caliber revolver. So I bought a like newS&W 586 357 4" ( Yah I know 44 Mag for bears/Moose). Sure looks nice in chrome. SO a #3 rating.

Then came Obama and Group. I must have a semi-auto. Cougar 8000 by Stoeger appeared from the forums to me. It was Love at first time I held it in my Hand:mrgreen:. I just knew we could do things together.The Cougar fits my hand like a glove. It had/has the features of low-cost, 15 rds mag, semi-compact, unique rotating barrel, a hammer, several safeties, and most important very reliable. SO the Rating is #2


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

1. Reliability, first and foremost, limpwristing, etc, and it's gone!
2. Feel in my hand. If it doesn't feel right the first time, I pass.
3. Looks, but I don't care if a gun has carry wear, and is in reasonable shape..
4. Price.


----------



## jessemachone (Jan 8, 2010)

Ever since I saw the Baer Monolith - I must have. I will most likely have it for 9.4 more years as I am going to try to get it for my 10 year wedding aniversary. (I am alrady a huge fan of the 1911)

Generally I do not purchase on looks alone. I would say It rates about a 3 for me. Fun and functional are the top priority.


----------

